# Paul on Trial



## cih1355 (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about John Mauck's book, _Paul on Trial: The Book of Acts as a Defense of Christianity_? Here is the link that describes the book: Amazon.com: Paul On Trial The Book Of Acts As A Defense Of Christianity (9780785245988): John W. Mauck: Books


----------

